# diablo blanco genetics



## bruceybonus18

sorry for the stupid question, if i paired 2 dbs together would that give me 100% db hatchlings?:blush:


----------



## shiftylou

yes that would be right.

If i paired a DB and a Blizzard het DB together what would I get?


----------



## gazz

bruceybonus18 said:


> sorry for the stupid question, if i paired 2 dbs together would that give me 100% db hatchlings?:blush:


Talbino eclipse blizzard X Talbino eclipse blizzard = .

Talbino eclipse blizzard.


----------



## gazz

shiftylou said:


> yes that would be right.
> 
> If i paired a DB and a Blizzard het DB together what would I get?


Talbino eclipse blizzard X Blizzard HET Talbino,Eclipse = .

Blizzard HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Blizzard eclipse HET Talbino.
Talbino blizzard HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse blizzard.


----------



## shiftylou

how would I reconise the 3 above the DB?


----------



## gazz

shiftylou said:


> how would I reconise the 3 above the DB?


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:.

It maybe very esay.Then it maybe not so esay.
1-To be DB it has to blizzard that easy as they all are blizzard.
2-To be DB it has to be Talbino.That leaves two of the four.
3-To be DB it has to be Eclipse.Here's the pain in the ass bit blizzard has it's own stran of iris black out that can look very eclipse if the eclipse is expressed in a darker tone.So as a result you can look at some and say that's deffo a DB.But there are others that will just have you questioning.


----------



## shiftylou

lol ok so I will have to really check the eyes out!


----------



## gazz

shiftylou said:


> lol ok so I will have to really check the eyes out!


What your looking for is a white washed nose on a white looking leo.And that hard to see and not bullet proof as Eclipse don't always have white washed nose.The eyes won't help much either it still can be just as hard.:lol2:.The esayist way to know you've got 100% a Talbino eclipse blizzard is from two Talbino eclipse blizzard parents.

(Light)Talbino tinted eyed blizzard-(Tinted blazing blizzard).









(Light)Talbino eclipse eyed blizzard-(Diablo blanco).









(Dark)Talbino tinted eyed blizzard-(Tinted blazing blizzard).









(Dark)Talbino eclipse eyed blizzard-(Diablo blanco).


----------



## bruceybonus18

thats some good info,so am i wrong in thinking a db has to have ruby/solid red eyes to be a db?


----------



## Big Red One

bruceybonus18 said:


> thats some good info,so am i wrong in thinking a db has to have ruby/solid red eyes to be a db?


Not 'Solid' as you can get snake eyed DB's like you get snake eyed Eclipse, as in the DB 'mix' eclipse is only one part of it..
They are red, but can be a very deep, almost black looking red... 
I have a pair of DB's and they are both quite dark and are both snake eyed. My male eyes 'pattern' looks very like the 2nd to bottom pic that Gazz posted up. My female is a bit less snake eyed but still dark.

My RAPTOR female is very 'ruby eyed' - ie a light red with no snake eye....

Outcomes can vary with eclipse, you get what you get - no guarantee of snake eyes or solid eyes - it's pot luck ! :lol2:


----------



## funky1

But it ain`t half nice sitting there with a lovely eclipse eyed leo, just staring at it and saying the missus `I`m not playing, it`s research`


----------



## gazz

bruceybonus18 said:


> thats some good info,so am i wrong in thinking a db has to have ruby/solid red eyes to be a db?


The percent of eclipse expressed is irelivent as long as it HOM-Talbino/HOM-Eclipse/HOM-Blizzard it's a DB.
All it is is a Talbino eclipse blizzard-(DB) will full ruby eyes is a better grade.Than a Talbino eclipse blizzard-(DB) with partial ruby eyes.

The below are still Talbino eclipse blizzard-(DB) even though there eyes are not full ruby eyes.


----------



## bruceybonus18

thanks for all your good answers i am getting to grips with it all slowly:2thumb:


----------

